

Hidden HTTPS: Get browsers to trust self-signed certificates - pzxc
http://pzxc.com/hidden-https-get-browsers-to-trust-self-signed-certificates

======
fulafel
I think the TLS mode of anonymous DH used to work in at least some browsers.

